# Very loud strained crying + few other questions!



## Pickletilly

Hi everyone. I had my twin girls at 33+4, spent 4 weeks in NICU and we have now been home for few days (I've actually lost track). Yesterday we had the health visitor round and when we had to get the girls nakey and weighed they both screaaaaamed a heart shattering cry, I nearly cried myself. And it took so long to stop them crying. We immediately noticed after she had gone that their cries and whimpers etc sounded strained and painful, as if they have sore throats. Is that what it could be? I'd never heard them cry so loud and desperately, and since then they cry excessively during nappy changes and clothes change, it crushes me so much I fear changing them. They've been unsettled all last night and today, and they aren't taking to their bottles very well. Should we be worried? Can we give them anything for their throats? When they are crying extremely loud is there any way to soothe them quickly? 

Wind also seems to be a problem, in NICU they were known as the loud bottom burpers heard across the room. Now they barely pass it and strain a lot. They also cry a lot at night when put in their cot and after trying everything, wind is all I can think of causing them distress. Could it be colic? Can I give them Infacol? 

Can preemies be held in carriers? Our girls are just over 5lb. 

We struggle to sit them in their swings as their chin won't sit right, all hunched which we know they can't be like. We also have that issue with the car seats. Any solutions? 

And lastly (for now) they settle very well in their bouncers, and after hours of trying to settle them at 3am we are tempted to let them sleep in them for a few hours. Is this allowed? We haven't done it yet as we are worried it'd be a bad thing even though they sleep in them during the day. 

Thanks in advance for any info, I have so many questions and our HV isn't great.


----------



## AP

Are they having bowel movements? 
I don't have a lot of answers but I would advise not to allow them to sleep in their bouncers unattended or during the night while you sleep. A recent incident here in the Uk has highlighted the dangers of this and as you know already with the car seat, their breathing could be restricted due to the posture and in bouncers they can get into some positions causing similar issues. Some HV would actually say it's fine but it is actually risky, more can be found online. I know I have done it a few times and upon hindsight I wish I never.


----------



## Qmama79

Ate they being breastfed or on formula? If on formula, try switching to Hipp or Holle. More expensive, but the reviews are really good. There are very little chemical additives & poo is more like breast milk poo apparently. 
No experience with swings. Do they calm easily when on you? Are when they are next to each other? Just some thoughts. Of course, when their tummies hurt, they'll cry out loudly. I hope it resolves fast! Take care x


----------

